# electric blanket?



## ilovelizards (Jun 9, 2009)

ive headed of some people useing electric blankets to keep there savannah monitors warm could i use one two would it work?

i also heard that 
a fast growing sav puts out enough heat on his own that if he's got insulation he can maintain 91-96F in a room 80F on his own power


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

I wouldnt. Theres nothing wrong with the conventional heatmat or bulb.
When i housed one for a while, i used to use bulbs on thermostats. Boscs cannot "put out heat" themselves they are cold blooded animals and need a basking spot and gradient temps. Check out some care sheets. : victory:


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

always use heat mat on outside of viv, prevents burning


----------



## Scarlet_Rain (Jan 16, 2009)

ilovelizards said:


> ive headed of some people useing electric blankets to keep there savannah monitors warm could i use one two would it work?
> 
> i also heard that
> a fast growing sav puts out enough heat on his own that if he's got insulation he can maintain 91-96F in a room 80F on his own power


No, no no all wrong. I would NOT advise using a electric blanket - only because they are not designed for such use and could potentially prove fatal if they become wet or such like. 

Also Savannah monitors are cold blooded - so cannot generate body heat. (That sounds so patronising but you did ask  )


----------

